# موضوع مطروح للمناقشة



## mrmr120 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*هاااااااااااااااى *
*ياشباب وبنات
عايزين نتناقش فى الموضوع دة 
عن هل انت ممكن تحب بنت او تحبى ولد  عرفتوهم  فى شــــات 
طيب وليه ممكن تحبها او تحبية موضوع مفتوح للمناقشه ياريت كلنا نشــــــــارك فيه *

*دة رائى الشخصى*
*بصراحة انا مش مقتنعة بالحكاية دى *
*ازاى ممكن تحب بنت *
*او تحبى ولد انتى او انت *
*متعرفهومش بمجرد انكوا *
*اتعرفتوا بس ولقتوا فكركم متشابهة *
*ومعجبين ببعض يعنى معنى كدة انكم بتحبوا*
*بعض وهى دى مشكلة الشباب دلوقتى *
*انهم يبعتوا صورهم لبعض ويتعرفوا على *
*بعض يبقى كدة هما عرفوا بعض كويس *
*وحبوا بعض لاء انا مش مع الموضوع دة كدة*
*يلا عايزة اسمع الاراء*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*الموضوع ده يا مرمر تقريبا نزل اكتر من مره*


----------



## tina_tina (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ده انسان عاوز يحب وبس 
مش شرط عنده اذا كان ده صح او لا
وانا اوافق على كده خالص


----------



## Coptic Man (17 نوفمبر 2006)

*وانا رائي كما وضحت سابقا*

*اني لو الانترنت او الشات ده مجرد وسيلة وهيكملوا الباقي*

*سوا يعني مثلا يقابلها علي الحقيقة ويتعرف عليها اكتر*

*هيبقي الشات وسيلة ليس الا*

*اما لو اختص علي الشات بس وحبها هتبقي ده شخص بيحب علي نفسه ههههههه*

*مش ليها حل تاني*


----------



## الياس عازار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

في بعض ألأوقات يأتي الحب من أول نذرة


----------



## الغريب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

يجماعة الحب مش مجرد كلمة تتقال والسلام لازم الاول نعرف ايو معنى الحب والفرق بينة ةبين الاعجاب انا ممكن اعجب بشخص معين لكن علشان احبة اكيد ها يكون هناك اعتبارات تانية كتير ولالاسف البعض دلوقت اصبح يستغل كلمة الحب للوصول الى اهداف واغراض بعيدة تمام عن معنى الحب


----------



## THE GALILEAN (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لا انا لا اؤمن بقصص التعارف على النت التشات انها ناجحة او انها تاتي بنتيجة 
التشات ممكن يكون محاورة لكسب المعلومات للتعرف على امور في بلد الآخر الذي تحاوره ولكن تعارف بين شاب وفتاة يصل الى الحب هذه شخصيا لا اؤمن بها


----------



## ارووجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بتتعلق  بالشخصين ازا كانو صادقين  يعني بكونو على طبيعتهن زي بالحقيقة
ميغيروش تصرفاتهم وحاجات كتيرة  والمبالغة...

لما يكونو صادقين مع بعض  اكيد هتستمر المحبة حتى في الحقيقة ...

ازا هيك كانت...  انا بأيدها  اكيد

وخاصة انه الشات  بيخلي الطرفين يتعلقو ببعض  بالتصرفات والشخصية والجمال الداخلي
ومش بالمظهر والجمال الخارجي...( ازا كانو على حقيقتهن  اكيد )


----------



## mrmr120 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*رايك جميل *
*ياارووجة بس ازاى يكونوا صادقين على الانترنت*
*لازم يشوفوا بعض ويتعرفوا اكثر الصراحة انا مش *
*مقتنعة بالاعجاب على الانترنت دة*​


----------



## الياس عازار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

hello for all


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

انا برضه رائي زي ما قلته قبل كدا


انا مش مع الحب علي النت بس انا مع الحب عن طريق النت

يعني قصدي بكلامي انه مش مشكله وسيله التعارف ايه لكن المشكله الطريقه الي هيستمر بيها الحب دا

يعني لو كانت وسيله التعارف النت بس حصلت مقابلات وتعارف واطور الموضوع لحب بعد كدا

فيها ايه ماهو النت زيه زي اي وسيله تعارف تانيه

بس الي انا مش معاه انه النت يبقا الوسيله الوحيده للحب يعني انا مش مع اني الغي جانب المواجهه

لو حصلت مواجهه وحكمنا عقلنا وطلعت كل الظروف مناسبه يبقا ليه لا

لكن لو محصلتش واكتفينا بالنت بس او حصلت وطلعت الظروف مش مناسبه 

وحاولنا نلغيها زي مثلا الفوارق في المستوي الاجتماعي او المادي او التعليمي

دا مينفعش

دا علي اعتبار انه كل الاطراف توافقه مش اي طرف بيضحك علي التاني

بس علي ما تلاقي قصه متوافقه دي بنسبه مش اكتر من 5 % 
بس قصص الحب الي بتبقا علي النت مش اقل من 90 %
بس الي منها بيكمل مش اكتر من 5 %
لظروف كتير اوي اوي اوي اوي

بس التوفيق بيبقا من عند ربنا
ودي حاجه في اي علاقه سواء من النت او تعارف عادي


----------



## mrmr120 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*راءى جميل ياميريت *
*بس الحب عن طريق النت فعلا تختلف عن الحب على النت *
*طيب الى عن طريق النت *
*ازى هتقدر تحب بنت انت مشفتهاش قبل كدة *
*وانت اتعرفت عليها بمجرد الصدفة يعنى وسيلة من وسائل الترفية *
*يعنى صداقة مش اكتر انما حب مينفعش *
*بص انت لما تيجى تكلم البنت لازم تعرف انها بتكدب عليك فى حاجات *
*يعنى انتا ممكن تتعرف عليها ممكن هى تجاوب عادى لكن ممكن تكدب فى بعض حاجات *
*الصراحة انا مش مع الحب عن طريق الانترنت ولا على الانترنت *​


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بصي
عن طريق النت تختلف اختلاف شاسع عن الحب علي النت
لانه الحب علي النت بيقتصر الكلام بينهم والمحاوره لي النت فقط
لكن عن طريق النت 
بيتقابلوا يشوفوا بعض يشوفوا التعابير 
الاختلاف
المشاعر هتزيد ولا هتقل
وبعدين مفرقتش النت ولا مش نت
ماهي كلها في الاخر وسيله تعارف
يعني حب الجامعه دا بالزمه حب
والواحد محيلتوش غير مصروفه
لكن فيه قصص بتم
بس واحد في الميه
وزيها زي النت
برضه
مانتي متضميش ايه الظروف
ممكن يكون هو رافض المبدا وهي كمان رافضه المبدا
بس تتغير حجات كتير مع طول المده
زيها زي الواحد الي داخل يرسم علي بنت ومتفق مع صحابه يوقعها
وبعد فتره هو بيتعلق بيها
ويحبها
ويخسر الرهان
بس
دي حجات قليل ما بتحصل
بس بتحصل
والتوفيق بيبقا في االاول والاخر من عند ربنا


----------



## الياس عازار (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الياس عازار قال:


> hello for all



:smil12: :dance:


----------



## ENG/peter (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*ان الحب غير منطقى على النت*

_سلام ومحبة لكل الموجودين......_​ 
لو سمحتولى انا شايف موضوع الحب على التشات غير منطقى لانه الحب مش مجرد كلام على النت لانه الحب فى راى حاجة تانية فهو خليط من المشاعر و الاحاسيس و الثقة ...........و حاجات تانية كتير فمثلاا ماينفعش انى اسلم قلبى لآى واحدة لا عمرى شفتها وكل الى يربطنى بيها هو النت و يا عالم ان كانت الصراحة موجودة ولا لا فيبقى حاتيجى منين الثقة يبقى لازم يتقبلوا قبل ما يحبوا بعض وزى ما فى ولاد غير صراحاء فى برده بنات كده.....(صدقونى).


merry christmas for all​


----------



## ارووجة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اكيد بعدين رح يشوفو بعض عالحقيقة حبيبتي ^_^
اومال ايه...يتزوجو على النت ههههههه

ولو شافوا بعض مش متل ماكان متوقعين  من تصرفات واخلاق ...يبعدو عن بعض
محدش مانعهن  القرار بيرجعلهن


----------



## الياس عازار (27 ديسمبر 2006)

يارب احمي شعبي البناني من نيران الصهيونية
واحمي جميع الاطفال الابرياء يامن علمنا على محبة الجميع انشر المحبة في جميع قلوب العالم


----------



## مريم. (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انا معا  TINA
فعلا بيكون  شخص عاوز يحب ويضيع وقت وخلاص
واكيد  حب ربنا مش بيكون جوا
والا كان  هو يمله عليه حياته
وميرسى اوى يا مرمر على موضوعك دة
وديما للامام


----------



## mrmr120 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
على ارائكم دى ياشباب
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

بصي يا مرمر ان حاسة فعلا انه صعب الواحد يحب علي النت

الواحد لما بيقابل حد فعلا بيبقي خايف لو حبه وبعد كدا يطلع مخادع في نقطة معينة وبيحتاج وقت علشان

يقدر يثق فيه طيب بقي لو شخص علي النت اثق فيه ازاي صعبة انا مقابلتهوش ولا اعرفه ممكن ارتاح 

لشخص اعجاب بالشخصية اللي بيتكلم بيها قدامي لكن حب اعتقد صعبة شوية طيب اي حد علي الشات

بيتكلم كلام حلو اعرف من فين دا فعلا ولا كلام تسالي

الموضوع دا فعلا محير وصعب


----------



## mrmr120 (8 يناير 2007)

مرسى على رايك الجميل دة 
ياكاتى​


----------



## Basilius (8 يناير 2007)

*كونوا بسطاء كالحمام و حكماء كالحيات*

سلام المسيح مع كل الموجودين و المشاركين 
الحب عن طريق الانترنت الناجح منة نسبة قليلة جدا جدا جدا 
يعني فية حالات قليلة جدا نجحت 
بس دة من رأي عن طريق الحظ 
لان كلنا نجهل من هم وراء الكمبيوتر و احنا بنتكلم معهم 
يعنى بكل بساطة ممكن  انسان او انسانة تكون طبيعتة و شخصيتة على النت مختلفة تماما بل عكس شخصيتة و طبيعتة في الواقع 
و لكن نسبة قليلة جدا هي الي بتكون صادقة 
حتى الصادق منها ممكن ما بيستمرش حتى بعد المقابلة الشخصية لظروف كتيرة جدا لان فية طباع و تصرفات معينة ما بتظهرش على النت او النت لا يكشف كل جوانب شخصية الانسان 
فمش معقول هنسلم و ناخد بالنسبة القليلة جدا الناجحة و نتجاهل نسبة فشلة الكبيرة اللي اعتقد انها اكبر من 90% 
و بعدين من الاخر كدة كل واحد بياخد نصيبة اللي ربنا مقسمهولة 
يعني نصيبك هيجيلك هيجيلك باي حال من الاحوال لانها بتكون مشيئة ربنا 
الرب يرعى جميع ابناؤة

من يتهاون بعفة جسدة يخجل في صلاتة


----------



## الياس عازار (8 يناير 2007)

hi for all


----------



## الياس عازار (8 يناير 2007)

hi for all online


----------



## helena (11 يناير 2007)

سلامي للجميع
انا ايضا موافقه على رأي ارووجه....... ليه لا كل شي جايز في هذا الوقت  بس هذا يعتمد على مدى مصداقيه الطرفين اذا كانوا اشخاص ناضجين ومحترمين لمشاعر بعض وهذا ياتي بعد تعارف طويل بين بعض..... بس انا استغرب من شباب كثير من اول تعرف وهمه بيقولوا بحبك وانامعجب يعني حاجات غريبه وفي الاخر منح الثقه من خلال الشات مسأله صعبه وارجو تقبل مروري اختك helena


----------



## الياس عازار (11 يناير 2007)

[C:\********s and Settings\user\My ********s\My Pictures


----------



## pittylife (11 يناير 2007)

sometimes when we translate our thoughts or feelings into  written words while chatting,we just don't reveal about our real feelings ,it just like u write about someone else ,someone u wanna be somehow....
We can't be 100% positive  about our freinds ,about people we treat with everyday...so what about online freinds!!!!!!!!

i may like my online freind,i may be astonished of his thoughts...but i don't fall in love with him*​*


----------



## adel baket (13 يناير 2007)

*مرمر عمر احب ما يجى من الشات او النت*
*ممكن تكون صداقه وليست حب اما الحياه الخاصه لازم الشخصين يتقابلوا ويفهموا بعض ده كان راى والرب يبارك حياتك:yaka: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 يناير 2007)

*الحب ده من الاصل غلط انك تتعلقي او تحبي واحد 
او تحب واحدة محصلش بينكم لا لقاء ولا كلام ولا حتي 
رؤية يا شباب كل الكلام  اللي بيتقال علي الشات او 
في التليفون بيكون كلام متنقي زائف مش طبيعي لكن ت
عالوا اقعدوا مع بعض مرتين تلاته هتكتشفو انكم متعرفوش 
بعض مش معني كلامي انه كل اللي في الشات غــــــــير 
طبيعيين ولا كذابين لا مقصدش كده لكن اقصد انه بيكون فيه 
تذويق وتحسين للكلام 

وزي ما بيقولوا   ** انا لا اكذب ولكني اتجمل **
*


----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)

__________________


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*الاخ الياس عازار*

عاشت الاسامي  انا ايضآ اسمي الياس   . تحية رب المجد للجميع .
وها انا ادخل لصلب الموضوع ، الرب يسوع قال ليس كل من قال يارب يدخل ملكوت السماوات .
انا اكلمك يا اخي وانتقي اجمل الكلمات واحلاها واجعلك تسحر بي ولكن ان رأيت انياب الليث بارزة فلا تظن ان الليث يبتسمبالصة والصورة لا يمكننا ان نبني حبآ  وانا اوافقك حب الانترنت يبقى الكترونيآ ومعرض للخلل


----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)

اهلا بالسيد الياس شرفت المنتدى


----------



## الياس عازار (18 يناير 2007)

اه


----------



## الياس عازار (20 يناير 2007)

http://www.hamatoura.com/GreetingCard/December25/NativityOfChrist-Ar.html


----------



## emadmsoud (28 يناير 2007)

*الجيزه--مصر*



mrmr120 قال:


> *هاااااااااااااااى *
> *ياشباب وبنات
> عايزين نتناقش فى الموضوع دة
> عن هل انت ممكن تحب بنت او تحبى ولد  عرفتوهم  فى شــــات
> ...



من الممكن ان يتعرف شخصان من  خلال الشات وتكون معرفه صادقه ولكن الامر يحتاج لحزر وتاكيد من صحة كلام الطرفين دون كدب او تجميل والخطوره في هذا الموضوع هو معرفة الغير مسحين خاصتاللبنات العاطفيه والهوئيه


----------



## emadmsoud (28 يناير 2007)

[  تنبيه هام الي بنات المعموديه من الشباب الغير مسحين والتمادي معهم من خلال الشات والي اولياء الامور  بالاهتمام وابهات الاعتراف والكهنه بالتحزير من هزا التصرف الذي ينتهي بالغاء الاراده والعي وراء العاطفه[/


----------



## الياس عازار (28 يناير 2007)

و احنا كمان


----------



## emadmsoud (2 فبراير 2007)

الياس عازار قال:


> و احنا كمان[/Q hgsd]السيد الاستاز الياس انا بتكلم من خلال تجربه رئيتها فكيف اطمان وهناك بالخارج اسد زئر يبحث عن الفريسه التي يلتهمه


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

انا من راي طول ما بدا بتقارب الافكار ممكن يحبوا بعض عندما يتعرفوا علي بعض اكتر ويمكن يكون سبب في جوازهم


----------



## الياس عازار (3 فبراير 2007)

كل شىء ممكن..........


----------



## emadmsoud (4 فبراير 2007)

صرخات مرة

عزيزى ..  لقد كثرت فى هذه الأيام العصيبة الظروف القاسية والتجارب المتنوعة والصرخات المرة التى يطلقها الكثيرين نتيجة لفقدانهم معنى الحنان والحب .
ومن أمثلة هذه الصرخات :-
·        صرخة عدم قبول الغفران نتيجة لكثرة الخطايا والآثام ..
·        صرخة مرارة نابعة من مشاعر جريحة أدماها الأحباء ..
·        صرخة خوف نابعة من قلب مضطرب أزعجته الهموم ..
·        صرخة انكسار نابعة من قلب حطمته الظروف فأصبح عاجزا ..
فهل أنت واحد ممن يعانون من قساوة هذه الصرخات ؟؟؟
أم تشعر أنك مفتقد للحنان والحب الحقيقى فى عالم ملئ بالزيف والأنانية ؟؟؟
هل سألت نفسك يوما !! ما هو الحل ؟؟


----------



## jim_halim (4 فبراير 2007)

سلام و نعمة .. 

لا أنا لا اؤمن بالحب عن طريق الإنترنت ... 
لأن علي الإنترنت بصراحة مش ممكن تعرف إذا كان الشخص اللي قدامك بيقول الحقيقة و لا كلامه كله كدب .. 
لكن علي الطبيعة بيبقي أسهل ليك أنك تعرف ... دي نقطة .. 

و كمان لأن الشخص اللي بيبقي كويس قوي في عمل صداقات علي النت .. غالباً ما بيبقاش كويس في أي حاجة تانية ..


----------



## mars666 (4 فبراير 2007)

سالتكم بله في حب في الشات 

هي اولها تعارف 
وبعدها ممكن ايميلك 

وبعدها  ممكن جوالك ويا ويل من كان الولد في بلدها 
اول لقاء بري 
واخر لقاء عند طبيب النساء لعمل الاجهاض 

وي شباب بنات انتبهوا من الشات انه سلاح دو حدين


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2007)

اولا انا لا اؤمن بالحب عن طريق الشات لان معظمه غش وخداع ونادرا ما تلاقى حد صادق بس طبعا دى عايزه فراسه وجه موضوع فى المنتدى فبل كده اللى كان بيقول ان فى اوحد مسلم سمى نفسه اسم مسيحى واتعرف على بنت مسيحيه وطبعا ده بغرض انه يخليها تسلم انا شخصيا اعتربه مرفوض:spor22:


----------



## اشرف مجدى (17 فبراير 2007)

انامن وجه نظرىان الشخص الذى يحب من الشات من دون التعارف عليها او با يراها هذا يعتبر حب من جهه واحده لانه يحب بانه راى فتاه احلامه او الفارس الذى يسير على الحصان الابيض ولم يرى اى عيوب بها اما اذا راها فهذا معنا ه انه مجرد النت وسيه ارتباط فقد حتى الاثنين ياخذا مع بعض بالكلام ويخرج الطرف الاول ما بداخله للطرف الاخر


----------



## mrmr120 (18 فبراير 2007)

مرسى على وجهة نظركم ياشباب 
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مارس 2007)

انا أعتقد انه من الممكن ان تكون الشبكة العنكبوتية مفيدة بعض الاحيان 
فبعض الفتيات تمنع من الخروج من المنزل فترى في الانترنت السبيل الوحيد للاتصال بالعالم الخارجي بالنسبة لها
فأنه لشيء جميل ان تستطيع بناء علاقة مع شاب 
ولكن وللاسف الجميع ياخذ فكرة الانترنت على اساس التسلية فقط 
ليس من الضروري ان تكون العلاقة علاقة حب للزواج 
ولكن علاقة حب اكثر من اخوية 
علاقة تريح كلا الطرفين عند التحدث مع بعض 
لا ادري انها وجهة نظري 
اعذروني اذا كانت خاطئة 
    اخوكن طوني


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

ايها الاخوه اعضاء المنتدى
اسمعوا واصغوا لى                                        من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه... ولكبر  سنى
اتوجه اولا بالشكر للاخت اللى كاتبه الموضوع    **** لكننى لا اؤمن بالحب فى الشات او فى غيره لان الحب اذ لم ينتهى بزواج يبقى فيه نكد على اولادنا *** الشباب يخلصوا دراستهم واللى وراه جيش يخلصهثم العمل ثم الحب الزواج
بمعنى ان نجعل حياتنا مرحليه 
ليه ؟؟ اخره الحب اللى فى الدراسه ايه ؟؟؟ على ما يحبها هتنخطب وتتزوج وتنجب اطفال ,, وهو يمضى حزيننا محطم الخطوات
اسمعوا كلامى واهتموا بالمرحله اللى انتم فيها ........ اوعى احد يزعل من اخوه النهيسى ,, ده مجرد راى
        سامحونى


----------



## اشرف مجدى (16 يوليو 2009)

انا معك ولكن انا عندى وجه نظر انا مسلا 
ارطبط بواحده من النت
واتعرفت عليها وكنت صادقا معها حتى ارطبط بها وبجد انا ارطبط بها وتزوجتها فعلا واتاسف للقدر السئ الذى فرق بيننا بالموت لها ولكن يعلم الله ان سوف اكون مخلص لها حتى اخر العمر  
مع ان  90 فى المائه من التعارف على الشات فاشله ولكن ان كنت صادق فعلا بالاارطباط فسوف تجد من ترطبط بها اما اذا اخذتها لها ولعب وتسالى فانا انصحك حرام عليك تبهدل بنت الناس اوتبهدلى ابن الناس مع ان اغلب الكوارس من الشباب ليس من السنات يعنى ممكن تلاقى ان البنت اعجبت بالشاب بعد الحاح شديد ونصب شباكه عليها حتى تقع فريسه له وبعد ما ينول ما هو يسعا اليه يتركها ويخلع وكانه لم يفعل شئ ويبدئ فى نصب شباكه لفريسه اخرى
ولكن انا اريد
 ان اعرف ما الذى يستفاد منه اهل هذه عقده نفسيه ام ماذا 
ااذا كانت عقده نفسيه تعالج منها ارجوك او انظر الى اهل بيتك وعتبر ان هذا ممكن يحدث لهم فما شعورك نحو ذلك 
واشكرك على حسن استماعكم لى


----------

